# Summer work for skid.



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

This might be in the wrong area and sounds kind of stupid but I figured it could not hurt.
I have done custom farming since I was 14. Right now the hay market is down and it's looking like I am going to loose over 30% of my customers for this season. I bought my skid for using around the farm and plowing snow, it is one of those pieces I don't have to have but I will never sell it. I am looking to find more regular work with it this summer to make up for the slow hay business. I am just trying to figure out where I would be able to get the most work for it (dirt work, trenching, demolition, back fill at new construction). I don't mind having to invest in some more attachments to keep this thing busy. What do you guys think? What do you guys think would be the most beneficial for advertising? With the farming almost all of my new customers come from word of mouth.
Thanks everyone.
Robert


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Wrap the season up with some sweeping? you can just rent a broom. Thats what I do. I rent a containment sweeper for a few days/week and get as many of my sites as I can.
What about talking to a landscaper and rentin out to him for bricks, rock ect? or maybe some pc work?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Good Idea's. I am going to talk to a friend tomorrow who stripes parking lots, I am sure he does not sweep the big lots by hand lol. What do you mean by pc work?
Thanks, keep the ideas coming guys
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

tracked or wheeled?
do you have your SMM plates/stickers?
how far are you willing to travel?


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

If you do demo, get flat free tires. Trust me, I have the nails in mine to prove it. I want a trencher this spring. I also use the hell out of my auger. I have a concrete breaker also, but concrete work is hard on machines. With a 300 you can throw on a pallet fork & just pick the driveways up & drop them... Just some ideas, I'm looking at my options also down here.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I mean like maybe you can rent it to a landscaper for some part time work where you just charge him to a flat rate where either you do the work or he does it. Eg you leave the machine there and he can use it for the job and you pick it up when he is done and charge so much. Or maybe he could give you so much to do this part of the job while he works at another site. I dont use mine all summer. I rent it here and there to a few guys... most already have machine but they are tied up and they want to start the next project... so I haul mine to their next job and they bounce back and forth while things get delivered ect. this way they dont have to move the machine 10 times or stay at one place. 

This year I think I can line a few up where I drop the machine and leave the dump trailer.
They can fill it and I can haul it out then pick up the machine later. 

Just make sure you have insurance on the machine, and make sure they have coverage on a rental machine. 

Calculate your rate based in comparison to what the local rental place charges and what you need to have for your machine. Remember its going to be a huge time saver for a guy if have a bunch of attachements also. 

I have forks, a tree/rock spade, buckets plus dump trailer


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Before I had a dump trailer I actually did sweeping and then put the sand in my salter. I just layed a better screen on top and caught any garbage.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

LoneCowboy;1021598 said:


> tracked or wheeled?
> do you have your SMM plates/stickers?
> how far are you willing to travel?


A wheeled S300. 
I do not but If it gets me work I will go get them lol.
I am use to traveling for everything. It all depends on how much work but Ill drive 40-60 miles one with out a problem.
Do you need some help Brian?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;1021730 said:


> I mean like maybe you can rent it to a landscaper for some part time work where you just charge him to a flat rate where either you do the work or he does it. Eg you leave the machine there and he can use it for the job and you pick it up when he is done and charge so much. Or maybe he could give you so much to do this part of the job while he works at another site. I dont use mine all summer. I rent it here and there to a few guys... most already have machine but they are tied up and they want to start the next project... so I haul mine to their next job and they bounce back and forth while things get delivered ect. this way they dont have to move the machine 10 times or stay at one place.
> 
> This year I think I can line a few up where I drop the machine and leave the dump trailer.
> They can fill it and I can haul it out then pick up the machine later.
> ...


Thanks for the ideas and it would probably work good. But i know how most guys operate skids and I could not let someone beat the HE!! out of my machine lol.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

rob_cook2001;1021757 said:


> A wheeled S300.
> I do not but If it gets me work I will go get them lol.
> I am use to traveling for everything. It all depends on how much work but Ill drive 40-60 miles one with out a problem.
> Do you need some help Brian?


Sometimes i do
I might, or i can recommend for people who need grading, etc, stuff that we don't do.

sometimes I get massive jobs where i just need help moving stuff. (tracked would be better, mine is wheeled, sometimes it gets stuck and it's going to be bad this spring, it's a mess out there)

this is why we need to all get together to network here in CO. some of us do different things and don't compete, some of us cover different areas, etc. But I go all over (Franktown to Wellington) and people always ask me for this or that thing and I know some people around me, but not in other areas.

You have to have SMM plates in Colorado to use machines commercially off your own property. (yes, even if they never go on the road, boy was I mad, still am)
Big bucks BTW, prepare to poo a brick. The fine is double the fee.


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

LoneCowboy;1022053 said:


> Sometimes i do
> I might, or i can recommend for people who need grading, etc, stuff that we don't do.
> 
> sometimes I get massive jobs where i just need help moving stuff. (tracked would be better, mine is wheeled, sometimes it gets stuck and it's going to be bad this spring, it's a mess out there)
> ...


Id be up for a get together / networking meeting. Whatever it takes for us all to stay self employed...


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

well, let's pick a day and a place and make it happen before it gets crazy busy if spring ever actually comes.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds good Brian. Anything I can do to support my farming habit lol. I am up to meet but the weekends are hard for me. I am free every day this week though.
Robert


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

rob_cook2001;1022245 said:


> Sounds good Brian. Anything I can do to support my farming habit lol. I am up to meet but the weekends are hard for me. I am free every day this week though.
> Robert


After I got my first skid, I told my wife I was doing the handyman stuff just to support my skidsteer habit... I actually have stuff scheduled this week, GASP!!!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I actually worked yesterday, hauled and placed a bunch of 900-2000lb boulders.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Did you "haul & place" them into something resembling a "wall" or a "pile".


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes a Hauled and placed them into a few piles, or you might call them clusters lol


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah, some landscapers around here call that a "retaining wall"!!:laughing: You get a few of them with your new $500,000 house.
Sad, but true.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Haha, maybe if it's retaining the dirt under it.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

The SMM thing is very important to the State of Co, and the county of (wherever you are) as well. This is how you pay your ownership tax. You are not even allowed to transport that skid without one. if caught your machine can be impounded. Agricultrural units are exempted. If you ar eusing yours for anything other than AG (like SNOW REMOVAL) you are at risk. You can go to the DMV and request a quote for the tax. It has been a while since you purchased it so there probably will be a penalty. I can't remember if they will expect you to pay the arears or not. You may be able to avoid this by changing from AG to commercial but (if I remember correctly) AG is also sales tax exempt. If you change over to commercial use you may have to pay the sales tax. Taxes are a *****.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I will check into that tomorrow. I understand how I could get busted doing snow removal or any other commercial work but how could they fine me for hauling it?? They have no Idea weather I am hauling to a job or to one of my fields. Not trying to sound like a D1ck guys, thanks for all they help and would appreciate any more info.
Robert


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

rob_cook2001;1022752 said:


> I will check into that tomorrow. I understand how I could get busted doing snow removal or any other commercial work but how could they fine me for hauling it?? They have no Idea weather I am hauling to a job or to one of my fields. Not trying to sound like a D1ck guys, thanks for all they help and would appreciate any more info.
> Robert


This is true, but I would like to be a fly on the wall when you are explaining to the State Trooper what AG purpose that snow blade has, and why you are hauling it around in the middle of the night. So far it has not been an issue for you. The more commercial work that you do the more you will expose yourself to risk.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I understand what you mean Jason. That is why I will be spending tomorrow morning on the phone with the intelligent people at the DMV haha I am just confused as to why they must have plates if they are never ran on the road. I am sure it's just the state wanting more money.
Robert


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

You don't actually need a plate. If you pay the tax (which is really what they are after-your money) you will get a little red sticker. It has a date stamp on it-good for one year. I would recommend the plate as it does'nt cost any more than the sticker does. What you get with the plate is the legal ability to work on, or cross over a public roadway. Both the sticker and the plate are evidience that you have paid a tax (ownership tax) on the vehicle that it's attached to. Good luck with the DMV tomorrow. I'm sure that you will get it all figured out.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Any Idea on price Jason?
Thanks
Robert


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

They have a chart and a formula (has to do with assesed value), and I think each county may be different. If I remember correctly my skid cost about $500. You should probably pay less since your skid should have cost less than an A300. It should be on a reducing scale (older machine = less value= less tax) but I'm not quite sure how it works. The oldest machine that I have did go down for a while but it seems that I pay about $350 a year for it every year.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

DGODGR;1023041 said:


> You don't actually need a plate. If you pay the tax (which is really what they are after-your money) you will get a little red sticker. It has a date stamp on it-good for one year. I would recommend the plate as it does'nt cost any more than the sticker does. What you get with the plate is the legal ability to work on, or cross over a public roadway. Both the sticker and the plate are evidience that you have paid a tax (ownership tax) on the vehicle that it's attached to. Good luck with the DMV tomorrow. I'm sure that you will get it all figured out.


exactly it.
always get the plate. the stickers are really for tracked machines that don't go on the road (excavators, bulldozers, etc) It doesn't cost any more money than the sticker.

Rob,
they usually get you while you are hauling. Those temp "commercial vehicles must stop" DOT stops on the side of the road, etc.  Esp now that the governments have spent all our money and want still more.

DMV won't know a thing. (it's unbelievable, they don't have a clue)
The guy you really want to talk to is down at the main state patrol office in Lakewood (off Kipling St and 6th Ave, just google it, it will pop up)
Deputy Chief of the State police, in charge of the weigh stations. Danny Wells.
he knows how it works and he'll point you to more people who know how it works.

it's bleeping expensive. About $500/year. All 3 of my tractors are different, it's all about the same.
it's by weight and value.
and, (this is great, hold onto your shorts), they charge you from date of purchase (bring receipt) or 5 years back whichever is less.
yes, even if you just wanted to start doing commercial work now and owned it for 10 years.
PLUS, say you bought it at a dealer that only charged you state tax because they aren't in your county (or no RTD, but you live in the RTD district, or whatever)
guess what? You're paying now, and all the way back to date of purchase.

attachments do NOT count.
the plate/sticker follows the tractor.
so, if you bought the skid used, go back and have them re-do the receipt so it has "tractor, X amount, attachments: bucket: x amount, cab, x amount, post hole digger: x amount, etc"
the total is the same, but it helps a little and that's the legal way the law reads.
if you bought it new, they have that information in their files, just like cars. taxed at X amount.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

you could always get a rotary mower for and charge hourly for brush cutting. you can even call some companies that maintain row's and tell them your willing to sub. depending on the area you can look at 150-200 per hour.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 
So Brian, since I purchased the Skid for ag use and paid NO taxes they are going to really stick it to me arn't they? lol

ProTouch
I will check into that, when I started working for my self 10 years ago that's how I started. I bought a ford 8n with a mower and did pasture mowing. 2 years later I bought a new jd 790 with a 5ft mower and a IH 674 with a 7ft mower and kept them pretty busy. Mowing is pretty easy work.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

LoneCowboy;1023140 said:


> exactly it.
> always get the plate. the stickers are really for tracked machines that don't go on the road (excavators, bulldozers, etc) It doesn't cost any more money than the sticker.
> 
> Rob,
> ...


if this is true, get someone you trust to resell your skidsteer to you, they well have no proof that it wasn't just purchased this year. it is amazing the loops they make you guys jump through, I think i would blow a gasket if something like this came into play where i am


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

rob_cook2001;1023281 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> So Brian, since I purchased the Skid for ag use and paid NO taxes they are going to really stick it to me arn't they? lol
> .


yep

I actually had to sell a tractor I had bought out of state like 4 years earlier.
You can just imagine what the bill was going to be. It simply wasn't worth it.

stupid stupid stupid law.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I happy i live in PA we dont have to deal with that BS. As long as it aint on the road they could careless.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Anyone else have any input? Thanks guys.
Robert


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

silt fence installation? its getting to be big $$$


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Rob, I have a little work for you if you want to come down to Colorado Springs.

In regards to getting pulled over without a SMM tag, I got nailed about three years ago. I was trying out a machine that I was considering buying. I had it on a trailer and was taking it back to the dealer and was pulled into a DOT checkpoint.

The officer grilled me about the machine, where I was going, what I was doing with it, gave me a full inspection and held me there for almost two hours.

This wasn't my first DOT checkpoint rodeo and I knew the right answers to give them in order to keep me out of trouble. In the end, they let me go with just a warning about the SMM. After all, they had no proof of the use of the machine.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

cold_and_tired;1027099 said:


> Rob, I have a little work for you if you want to come down to Colorado Springs.
> 
> In regards to getting pulled over without a SMM tag, I got nailed about three years ago. I was trying out a machine that I was considering buying. I had it on a trailer and was taking it back to the dealer and was pulled into a DOT checkpoint.
> 
> ...


I am going to start dealing with the SMM stuff Monday. 
What kind of work do you have? And how much? I don't mind driving.
Robert


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Well I have been getting calls but nothing has panned out. 
Anyone else have any more input?
Still need some help cold and tired?
Robert


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

DGODGR;1023041 said:


> You don't actually need a plate. If you pay the tax (which is really what they are after-your money) you will get a little red sticker. It has a date stamp on it-good for one year. I would recommend the plate as it does'nt cost any more than the sticker does. What you get with the plate is the legal ability to work on, or cross over a public roadway. Both the sticker and the plate are evidience that you have paid a tax (ownership tax) on the vehicle that it's attached to. Good luck with the DMV tomorrow. I'm sure that you will get it all figured out.


DGODGR
do you need this SMM if your using the machine on private property? what about taking it to the shop? or a friends house?
thanks


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

rich414;1030843 said:


> DGODGR
> do you need this SMM if your using the machine on private property? what about taking it to the shop? or a friends house?
> thanks


the basic definition is "self-propelled, used commercially, off your own property"

so if you're getting paid to do work on someone else's property, yes

if not, no.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure but I don't think that it matters if it's for commercial or personal use. I believe that the only exemption is for agricultural use. Check with the local DMV office for information. It is the way that the state collects ownership tax on equipment.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

no, personal is ok
because you aren't getting paid for it.
Ag on your own land is ok
Custom farming is commercial work, off your own land, not ok, need plate/sticker.
trust me, I had a LONG talk (many of them) with the deputy chief of the state police about this very subject about 3 years ago.

attachments are covered by the tractor
so, when you go to get tags, anything that's a 3point attachment, or a bucket or a auger, or whatever, is all attachments and isn't taxed.


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

LoneCowboy;1030914 said:


> the basic definition is "self-propelled, used commercially, off your own property"
> 
> so if you're getting paid to do work on someone else's property, yes
> 
> if not, no.


just got home from DMV, here is what I understood
If you have the machine under agg use, then you don't need the sticker
if you use the machine on your property and don't get paid you don't need a sticker, but if you get stopped hauling it to the shop, get ready for some explaining
DMV was unclear if I took the machine to a friends to assist him for FREE, she thought that I need a sticker. 
If I get paid to use the machine on my property, then I need a sticker
If I get paid to use the machine on someone else private property and the machine never enters a public road, either under its own power or on a trailer, I need a sticker...

SO the bottom line is your screwed and they want your $500 or whatever it is.

Here's the way around. you had to enter the country illegally, then you DON'T have to pay

Damm government, they are making the small honest guy trying to run a business, to become dishonest


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

rich414;1031177 said:


> j
> 
> Here's the way around. you had to enter the country illegally, then you DON'T have to pay


funny how this part seems to be true for a lot of things.


----------

